# the key locked



## Fidèle

Bonjour,

J'éprouve quelque difficulté à bien rendre le mot "locked" dans cette expression : "Then the key stuck in and it locked."  Dans ce bout de phrase, "lock" ne signifie pas "mettre sous clé", mais présente l'action de la clé.  J'ai traduit par : "Alors la clé a été introduite, et elle a fait clic."

Quelqu'un aurait-il un éclair de génie?

Merci d'avance.

Fidèle


----------



## la grive solitaire

_...et ensuite, impossible de la retirer ?
_


----------



## jierbe31

Bonsoir,

Moi je comprends : Alors la clé s'est coincée et elle est restée bloquée dedans.

Ou bien suis-je complètement à côté de la plaque ?


----------



## la grive solitaire

jierbe31 said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Moi je comprends : Alors la clé s'est coincée et elle est restée bloquée dedans.
> 
> Ou bien suis-je complètement à côté de la plaque ?



Oui je crois que c'est bien ça!


----------



## Already-Seen

Je comprends que la clé s'est coincée et que cela a verrouillé la porte...


----------



## Cath.S.

Already-Seen said:


> Je comprends que la clé s'est coincée et que cela a verrouillé la porte...


Moi itou. Mais nous avons peut-être tous deux tort.


----------



## Fidèle

Permettez-moi de vous éclairer un peu.  Je ne m'étonne pas que vous l'ayez tous compris de cette façon.  Le texte étant symbolique, il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie clé, mais d'une clé qui ouvre l'accès à un mystère ou qui permet de le comprendre.  C'est pourquoi j'avais traduit par "clic".  Peut-être pourrait-on dire : il y a eu déclic. Est-ce que "lock" peut avoir ce sens, en anglais?  D'après vos commentaires, il semblerait que non...


----------



## Already-Seen

Give us the sentences before (and after if relevant.)

ETA: "Then the key stuck in and *it* locked."
What I want to know is what the *it* refers to. I don't understand it as referring to the key itself but maybe I'm wrong. What is locked? A door, a mystery (from post #7), the solution to the mystery?


----------



## Merpero

Il me semble que l'auteur fait un *jeu de mots* ici peut être, puisque en anglais, "*lock*" a deux sens principals, c'est à dire, 

*fermer à clé,*     et
*se coincer*


----------



## Merpero

En réponse à ta première question, le mot "*lock*", aussi loin que je sache, ne veut jamais dire une "sonne"

Is that what you meant? That you wanted to know whether "*lock*" can mean a *"clicking sound"?*  Well, I don't think that "lock" can mean "click"(la sonne) no.


----------



## Already-Seen

Merpero said:


> En réponse à ta première question, le mot "*lock*", aussi loin que je sache, ne veut jamais dire une "sonne"
> 
> Is that what you meant? That you wanted to know whether "*lock*" can mean a *"clicking sound"?* Well, I don't think that "lock" can mean "click"(la sonne) no.


It doesn't mean a clicking sound but when you lock something it could make a clicking sound... so the OP's translation _could_ work but without more context it's hard to say...



> Permettez-moi de vous éclairer un peu. Je ne m'étonne pas que vous l'ayez tous compris de cette façon. Le texte étant symbolique, il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie clé, mais d'une clé qui ouvre l'accès à un mystère ou qui permet de le comprendre.


Oui en effet, il est préférable de donner le contexte dans le premier message plutôt qu' au 7ième...  Mais cela serait bien aussi d'avoir les phrases d'avant et d'après...


----------



## la grive solitaire

Fidèle said:


> Permettez-moi de vous éclairer un peu. Je ne m'étonne pas que vous l'ayez tous compris de cette façon. Le texte étant symbolique, il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie clé, mais d'une clé qui ouvre l'accès à un mystère ou qui permet de le comprendre. C'est pourquoi j'avais traduit par "clic". Peut-être pourrait-on dire : il y a eu déclic. Est-ce que "lock" peut avoir ce sens, en anglais? D'après vos commentaires, il semblerait que non...


 

Hum... oui ce sens de "lock" existe en anglais._ La clé se marie / se correspond parfaitement avec... _?


----------



## Fidèle

At the request of Already-Seen, I will throw some light on the sentence I need help with.  Perhaps I should have done this from the start, but I was hesitant to present a somewhat hermetic text in this discussion.  Here is, in a nutshell, the context.

The sentence is taken from an evangelical sermon, written in American English.  The author states that Jesus Christ gave to Saint Peter the keys to the kingdom of God.  On the day of Pentecost, Peter used the keys to open the kingdom to the world.  The text reads like this:

Peter said, "Repent, every one of you, and be baptized in the Name of Jesus Christ for the remission of your sins, and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost. For the promise is unto you, and to your children, and to them that's far off, and as even as many as the Lord our God shall ever call." That's it. *Then the key stuck in, and it locked*; it locked in heaven.  That's the reason Paul said to John's disciples, "You've got to be baptized over again in the Name of Jesus Christ to receive the baptism of the Holy Ghost."

I hope this will be helpful.


----------



## Already-Seen

→ Alors la clé s'est coincée et a verrouillé/fermé à clé les portes du paradis. Le paradis était enfermé/inaccessible. 
(Désormais le seul moyen d'avoir accès au paradis est de se repentir et d'accepter Jésus-Christ comme sauveur) ??


----------



## Fidèle

Vous êtes perspicace, Already-Seen.  Je ne l'avais pas compris tout à fait comme ça, mais votre observation est très juste.  Merci.

Le verbe "se coincer", il me semble, ne convient pas très bien pour traduire "stick in" dans ce contexte.  Pourrait-on dire "la clé a été introduite"?  Un peu plus haut, l'auteur avait dit : "Peter, you're sticking the key into the kingdom for the first time."


----------



## Already-Seen

Je vois une différence entre:
> The key stuck in =  The key got stuck = The key is stuck in the lock → La clé (s')est coincée
> Peter stuck the key into the lock = Peter put the key in the lock. → Pierre a mis/introduit la clé dans le verrou / la serrure. 

C'est comme ça que je comprends ces phrases... à faire vérifier par les "natives"...


----------



## Fidèle

Si la clé s'est coincée, il n'aurait donc plus la clé?


----------



## Already-Seen

Fidèle said:


> Si la clé s'est coincée, il n'aurait donc plus la clé?


 Oui _a priori_ bien que St Pierre soit censé détenir les clefs du paradis... Peut-être que la clef reste dans la serrure et que seulement St Pierre peut la tourner pour ouvrir la porte/les portes... (Ça commence à être tiré par les cheveux cette histoire...)


----------



## Fidèle

Oh, que c'est drôle!  On ne sait plus à quel saint se vouer, n'est-ce pas, Already-Seen?


----------



## clairet

"to stick into"  has nothing to do with anything being stuck - it means "to put into" (it's an informal, even vulgar, way of saying this, which is slightly surprising in the context).  So I think fidèle is right at #15.  In his/her post #13, it would only make sense if the phrase in bold there was "then the key was stuck in..."


----------



## Cath.S.

Vu le contexte, je comprends désormais : _la clé a été introduite, et s'est imbriquée_.


----------



## clairet

egueule said:


> Vu le contexte, je comprends désormais : _la clé a été introduite, et s'est imbriquée_.


 
? the WR dictionary says "(s')imbriquer" means "to overlap" or "to interlock".  I don't see how that fits the context.  I still think it's fairly simple - the relevant phrase should be "the key was put (stuck) in and the door/gates was/were locked" though it appears to have been expressed in a strange way in English.  So "la clé a été introduite, et la porte a été fermée à clé".  I can see this isn't great stylistically - is there an alternative to "fermer à clé" for "to lock" in French?


----------



## Fidèle

Thank you, clairet. I agree that "stick into" has nothing to do with "being stuck". (I do not see "stick into" as being a vulgar way of expressing this; informal, yes.) The problem we are faced with here is the second part, where the author did write, "The key stuck in, and it locked." The puzzle is with the word "locked". At this point, we see the key being inserted, but then the expression "it locked" needs to be rendered properly.

Could the expression "it locked" mean that after the key was pushed in, it turned until it locked into the "lock", and then the door was opened.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que je m'éloigne?


----------



## Already-Seen

clairet said:


> "to stick into" has nothing to do with anything being stuck - it means "to put into" (it's an informal, even vulgar, way of saying this, which is slightly surprising in the context). So I think fidèle is right at #15. In his/her post #13, it would only make sense if the phrase in bold there was "then the key was stuck in..."


Clairet, I'm not sure I understand what you are saying...
I agree that "_Peter stuck the key into the lock"_ means he put the key in the lock but what about "_Then the key stuck in and it locked_." ?
Egueule offers "_la clé a été introduite, et s'est imbriquée_. _" _I don't see a passive form in the original _(i.e. The key was stuck into the lock.) _
Does it just mean that the key fits the lock (egueule's _imbriquée_ I guess)?
ETA: Clairet, I wrote this post before reading your post #22


----------



## clairet

hi Already-Seen.  I see it's your #14 that I'm agreeing with on the actual meaning of the original (which as it stands doesn't mean anything coherent in English, so needs to be interpreted) - sorry I didn't reference it before (it's difficult to see all the earlier messages when in the middle of writing one).


----------



## Already-Seen

clairet said:


> I still think it's fairly simple - the relevant phrase should be "the key was put (stuck) in and the door/gates was/were locked" though it appears to have been expressed in a strange way in English.


 


clairet said:


> I see it's your #14 that I'm agreeing with on the actual meaning of the original (which as it stands doesn't mean anything coherent in English, so needs to be interpreted) ...


 
Yeah, I guess whoever trancribed the sermon forgot a word or two...


----------



## Cath.S.

Already-Seen said:


> Yeah, I guess whoever trancribed the sermon forgot a word or two...


Voui, ça saute aux yeux, il a oublié _was_...


----------



## Fidèle

I checked and there were no missing words in the transcription.  So... after pondering this question, I feel the expression might very well mean that "the key fit the lock", as expressed by Already-Seen and egueule, although up to now no native American has confirmed the validity of this assertion.


----------



## clairet

I'm not a native American but I think I see the sense of the idea that "locked" here has the sense of "fit/fitted" (maybe like "locked on"). It fits the context of the original (Peter opening the way to heaven for repenters rather than locking people out). Then the last bit - "it locked in heaven" makes sense, as "it fit in heaven".  And if I understand correctly, "s'imbriquer" means "to fit" as well as what the WR dico says?


----------



## Fidèle

Thank you, clairet.  I appreciate your input.  If you see it this way also, then we probably now have the true meaning of the sentence.  To convey the thought in French is another story.  What I had, at first, was, "La clé a été introduite, et elle a fait clic," which I am not fully happy with.  Does someone have any ideas?


----------



## clairet

the WR dico has "aller" as the intransitive verb for a key or lid fitting


----------



## Fidèle

From Post #23:

The problem we are faced with here is the second part, where the author wrote, "The key stuck in, and it locked." The puzzle is with the word "locked". At this point, we see the key being inserted, but then the expression "it locked" needs to be rendered properly.

Could the expression "it locked" mean that after the key was pushed in, it turned until it locked into the "lock", and then the door was opened.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que je m'éloigne?


----------



## clairet

what would be wrong with "la clé a été introduite, elle est allée, elle est allée dans la verrure du paradis"? (see WR dico for "aller" as intransitive verb for "fit" and "aller dans" for the transitive verb - "lock" is specifically mentioned).


----------



## Cath.S.

clairet said:


> what would be wrong with "la clé a été introduite, elle est allée, elle est allée dans la serrure du paradis"? (see WR dico for "aller" as intransitive verb for "fit" and "aller dans" for the transitive verb - "lock" is specifically mentioned).


I would change the tense:
La clé a été introduite, et elle allait bien, elle allait bien dans la serrure du Paradis.

My onw suggestion :
_...et elle correspondait, elle correspondait parfaitement à la serrure du Paradis._


----------



## clairet

merci, egeule....verrure! I'm stupid, aren't I? (ref another current thread...)


----------



## Fidèle

Fidèle said:


> Could the expression "it locked" mean that after the key was pushed in, it turned until it "locked" into the lock, and then the door opened.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que je m'éloigne?


 
Pourrait-il être question du "cric-crac" de la clé dans la serrure?  La clé qui tourne à fond dans la serrure, quoi.  Si cette possibilité doit être écartée, alors il faudra sans doute opter pour "la clé qui convient parfaitement".


----------



## Fidèle

Si quelqu'un pouvait apporter un autre élément de réponse à cette question, ce serait grandement apprécié...  Avant que la question tombe aux oubliettes pour moi aussi, je tiens à remercier tous les experts qui se sont si gentiment penchés sur ce problème de clé.  Vous avez été très très chic!


----------

